# having problems accepting that its over



## jasmine79 (Jul 5, 2010)

My story is on the thread "I lost everything in one day", but in short I lost my pregnancy at 22 weeks and the same day my husband left me and moved in with his mistress.
I'm having problems accepting that our 6 year relationship is over. I'm having problems accepting that most of it was a lie (more than 10 OW). I feel elation everytime someone tells me that he will come crawling back. I'm currently filing for divorce as of monday.
I just want to accept that its over so I can move on with my life.
Where do I start?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LonelyHusband (Sep 2, 2011)

So sorry to hear that Jasmine...I can't understand how someone could just leave like that....I tried so hard to keep my wife, but to no avail, I'm filing for Divorce myself this week. Not looking forward to it...sick to my stomach and can't sleep.....so unfortunately I don't know what to say, just that you're not alone and there's lots of good people on this site that will hopefully help...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Its going to take time. Two ways to get over a break up: time and no contact. I'm sorry this happened. Everytime u feel sad remember how he fcked ten other women who weren't you. Holy cow! That's a lot of women. Get tested for STDs. I know ur hurting but he did u a huge favor. He betrayed uwith ten women...u deserve muchh better. He was not committed to u. Focus on urself and exercise...get a new hobby...haircut...meet up w old friends...smile at a hot guy. If u must say aloud every day"he left me and abandoned me and cheated w ten different women. He does not want to be w me." It helps accept reality when u verbalizze it. Get a good support system and be glad to rid of this jerk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hopeeternal (Oct 28, 2011)

Jasmine,

Please understand that my current life really sucks and i am in no position to give advice. But also understand that I am a human with empathy. What he did was the worst of the worst. I am sorry and sending big electronic hugs to you! You are in severe shock over losing your baby and with this business with the husband. Two things I suggest are: get an appointment with a councilor immediately who can help with grief and loss. Secondly, file those papers as soon as you can. This guy does not deserve you.


----------

